# Spring Anime Next Year



## mameks (Dec 15, 2010)

Couldn't find a smaller image, sorry.


Spoiler: Large Image











Distressingly little I'm interested in :/
Other than the Black Lagoon and HotD OVAs and The World God Only Knows
inb4Aogudemandscredit


----------



## Aogu (Dec 15, 2010)

Well I look forward to the two black lagoon ovas and the HotD one! 
I'm surprised by Having S2 of The World Only God Knows already... it wasn't great? 

I will probably watch: 
Ao No exorcist 
Denpa Onna to Seishun Otoko 
Sekaiichi Hatsukoi 
Moshidora, 

I might watch: 
Hidan no Aria 
Showa Monogatari 
Hana-Saku Iroha

--------------------------------------
Credit for the chart goes to Kirrimir of AUKN Forums... I think.


----------



## Narayan (Dec 16, 2010)

too bad for me, i still don't have much time for anime. but in summer i wish i'll have more free time


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 16, 2010)

baka to test ova
and might take a look at sket dance (lol)


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 16, 2010)

'Denpa Onnato Seishun Otoko' next to 'Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal'.

NSFW next to CARD GAMES ON... something.

I lol'd.


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 16, 2010)

New YuGiOh anime? I thought 5D's was the last.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 16, 2010)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> New YuGiOh anime? I thought 5D's was the last.


You mean you didn't know!?


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 16, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> GameWinner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I was trying to catch up to 5D's


----------



## bnwchbammer (Dec 16, 2010)

Nothing seems incredibly appealing...
HOTD is always awesome though.


----------



## prowler (Dec 16, 2010)

Even though I don't have much time nowadays, I'll probably check out sket dance and ao no exorcist

edit: also hotd ova, since I wanna know what happens.


----------



## mangaTom (Dec 16, 2010)

Looking at my avatar, you can guess what anime I want to watch. Before I watch anime a lot though personally I'm more of a manga person now but I still want to watch their anime counterparts.


----------

